# What would you like to see!



## SlashDW

Please delete!


----------



## riceman1206

SlashDW said:


> I'm going to be developing for the G2x when my computer gets back up and running. I'm wondering what kind of ROM everyone would like to see? It will be ROOTZWIKI Exclusive! I'm sick of XDA! So leave some comments and suggestions so I will have some ideas! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my G2x using Tapatalk Pro App!


ICS?


----------



## mikew29

Sense would be cool!?
Or straight aosp


----------



## SlashDW

mikew29 said:


> Sense would be cool!?
> Or straight aosp


Sense won't happen, AOSP is a possibility.

Sent from my G2x using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## Kwes1020

Straight aosp wont and cant happen. With lack of support from lg and nvidia it is just not possible(yes both of them, all they do is point fingers but ultimately it's both of their fault.)

No matter what you do you will still be dependant on code aurora patches and fixes just like cm.


----------



## monte666

Something 3d


----------



## SlashDW

Guess this thread was a waste of time.

Sent from my G2x using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## ultma75

Best thing I think you could make is a light weight rom, only bare minimum apps, no bloat, UV/oc


----------



## SlashDW

ultma75 said:


> Best thing I think you could make is a light weight rom, only bare minimum apps, no bloat, UV/oc


 Thanks

Sent from my G2x using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------

